# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaaponderzoek

## leeuwine

Hallo,

Ik moet nu woensdag een slaaponderzoek ondergaan,
pfff lange tijd heeft men gedacht dat ik fibromyalgie had,
nu sinds gisteren blijkt dat ik de ziekte van Addison heb,
ik dacht joepie moet ik dat slaaponderzoek niet meer laten doen,
maar mis poes ik moet net zo goed dat slaaponderzoek nog laten doen.
Tja door jaren ziek te zijn dreeg ik tussen wal en schip te vallen
en de arts die ik nu heb helpt mij enorm goed met het beroep tegen het ziekenfonds want volgens hem moet ik op invaliditeit kunnen,
zodoende denk ik dat hij alles uitzoekt zodat de invaliditeit goedgekeurd word.
Ik ben bij hem terecht gekomen omdat hij aanzien word als specialist in fibromyalgie,
hij heeft mij nu ook doorverwezen naar een endricoloog of zo sorry ben eigenlijk de benaming kwijt,
hijzelf valt onder de fisiche geneeskunde.
In elk geval heb ik nog een hele weg af te leggen denk ik eer ik de juiste medicatie kan hebben,
maar ja ik sukkel al zo lang kan dit er ook nog even wel bij.

Liefs leeuwine

----------


## katje45

Hallo Leeuwine,

De ziekte van Addinson is een ziekte waar je niet vaak over hoort. Het schijnt ook maar voor te komen op 1: 100 000 mensen. Het heeft te maken met bijnierschorsinsufficiëntie. Of te wel de bijnieren scheiden te weinig hormonen af.
Het kan verschillende oorzaken hebben. Denk dat bij jou de endocrinoloog verder uit zal zoeken hoe jij daaraan komt. Goed dat jij een arts getroffen hebt die alles goed onderzoekt.
Hoop dat als je meer weet je daar verder over wilt vertellen.

----------


## Agnes574

Een slaaponderzoek valt héél erg mee hoor,je geen zorgen maken ok?!
Laat 's weten hoe het gegaan is ok?!

Liefs Agnes

----------


## leeuwine

Hoi Katje,
Natuurlijk kom ik hier vertellen zodra ik meer weet en hoop dat ze voor mij een goede behandeling/medicatie vinden want als alleenstaande moeder heb ik het de laatste jaren enorm zwaar met die gezondheidsbeperkingen zo heb ik bv nooit mijn jongste zoontje op de arm pap kunnen geven in het jaar voor hij geboren werd(2003)begon ik ineens last te krijgen van mijn schouders ik had in 1999 wel een sleutelbeenbreuk gehad maar ja had in het jaar 2000 nog half jaar gewerkt fulltime en toen gestopt vanwege extreme vermoeidheid en spierstijfheid die bleef aanhouden maar pijn kwam pas in het voorjaar van 2003 op en na mijn bevalling in juni 2004 kwam er pijn in mijn bekken en benen bij,
ook krachtafname en gewoonweg eigenlijk wat veel om op te noemen maar het leek eerst of ik met fibromyalgie zat alé eigenlijk is het mij nu niet duidelijk hoor of die pijnen van de ziekte van addison komen of heb ik de ziekte van addison en mischien daardoor fibromyalgie gekregen ?
Maar ja genoeg geklaagd ik wou alleen maar aanhalen dat ik het zo erg vind voor mijn jongste zoontje,
hij is al niet erkend door zijn vader die ziet er zelfs niet naar om,
heeft hij enkel een zieke moeder en ik vind het voor hem erger dan voor mijn oudste zoon omdat ik daar in zijn kindertijd héél wat dingen heb mee kunnen doen zoals bv judo.
Ik hoop dus ten stelligste voor het plezier van mijn jongste spruit dat ze mij op krachten krijgen zodat ik met hem ook leuke dingen kan gaan doen.
Niet dat ik niets met hem doe zo heb ik een abonement op de olmense zoo genomen en zo 1 keer in de maand gaan wij daarheen de ene keer houd ik het 2 uur vol bij een goede dag 4 uur.

Liefs nog 
leeuwine

----------


## leeuwine

Hoi agnes,

Weet je ik maak mij eigenlijk niet zo ongerust in het slaaponderzoek zelf hoor,
maar om 15 u zouden ze de electrode al aanhangen tot de dag nadien s'morgens,
moet je weten ik kan geen sigaretjes misssen en daarom zie ik er zo tegenop ik ben van gedachte dat ik dus vanaf 15 u geen kans meer heb om te gaan roken hihi
Ik wou een winkje zetten maar vind ze niet 
maar oké dan maar zonder 

liefs nog 
Leeuwine

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Leeuwine, 

Onderaan zie je als het goed is 2 witte balkjes, *Snel reageren* en *Uitgebreide Editor*. 
Door op *Snel reageren* te klikken wordt je getypte tekst geplaatst. 
Door op *Uitgebreide Editor* te klikken verschijnt naast je getypte tekst een lijstje met smiley's, deze kun je het makkelijkste plaatsen door erop te klikken. 
Als je klaar bent met je hele tekst, kan je kiezen voor *Voorbeeld van post* om een voorbeeld te laten zien of *Antwoord verwerken* om de post te plaatsen

Groetjes,
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi Leeuwine...
Ik kan mijn sigaretjes ook niet missen hoor meid  :Wink: ,
maar je kunt en mag met die elektrodes nog overal rond gaan huppelen hoor tot je gaat slapen...dan pas worden de elektroden aan de machine verbonden  :Big Grin: !! Dus; je géén zorgen maken  :Smile:  
Veel sterkte Xx Ag




> Hoi agnes,
> 
> Weet je ik maak mij eigenlijk niet zo ongerust in het slaaponderzoek zelf hoor,
> maar om 15 u zouden ze de electrode al aanhangen tot de dag nadien s'morgens,
> moet je weten ik kan geen sigaretjes misssen en daarom zie ik er zo tegenop ik ben van gedachte dat ik dus vanaf 15 u geen kans meer heb om te gaan roken hihi
> Ik wou een winkje zetten maar vind ze niet 
> maar oké dan maar zonder 
> 
> liefs nog 
> Leeuwine

----------


## leeuwine

Hallo Agnes,

Phoe is mij dat een opluchting hoor dat ik mijn sigaretjes niet hoef te missen :Smile: 
Ik was al vanalles en nog wat uit de hoek aan het zoeken om niet hoeven te gaan,
tegen mijn zoon natuurlijk niet over die sigaretjes daar zei ik maar vlug tegen een leeuw laat zich niet opsluiten wel ik ook niet,
maar hij had natuurlijk wel door waar het om draaide,
hij kent zijn moeder te goed :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leeuwine

Hallo,

Het slaaponderzoek is nog niet door gegaan deze week,
ik ben heel slap momenteel en draaierig,
zodoende hou ik de rust erin thuis,
want voor naar die slaapkliniek zou ik al meer dan één uur moeten rijden,
eigenaardig telkens als ik naar antwerpen rijd ook de specialist zit daar,
rijd ik zo ongeveer anderhalf uur op heenweg,
terwijl terug weg veel vlotter gaat een klein uurtje om thuis te raken,
maar ja het is maar sinds kort dat ik te antwerpen kom zelf met de wagen,
en ik ken daar mijn wweg niet zonder mijn tomtom zou het zo goed als hopeloos zijn er te raken,
maar zelfs met mijn tomtom mis ik al eens een afslag of sta ik ergens verkeerd voorgesorteerd en kan dan niet anders dan gekozen richting aanhouden kortom een te zware opgave voor mij momenteel.

Liefs nog allemaal
leeuwine

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi lieverd,

Neem je rust en tijd...dat onderzoek loopt niet weg hoor!
Veel sterkte,ik hoop dat je je snel wat beter voelt!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Leeuwine,

Hoe gaat het nu met je? 
Hoe is het afgelopen met jou slaaponderzoek en met het bloedprikken van je zoon?
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## smoothy

ik heb van de week mijn slaap onderzoek gehad
de uitslag hoor ik over 2 a 3 weken ik ben benieuwd
vannacht weer amper geslapen 2 en een haf uur maar .
wel raar hoor dat onderzoek 
allemaal elektrode die op je hoofd worden geplakt en al die draden en dat kasje op je heup
maar ja moet nog ff wachten voor de uitslag.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Smoothy,

Ja lijkt me ook raar allemaal elektroden op je hoofd en dan proberen te slapen...
Hopelijk hebben ze over 2 a 3 de uitslag en een oplossing voor je zodat je weer lekker kan gaan slapen!
Misschien heb je in de tussentijd iets aan ontspanningsoefeningen of slaaptips die elders op dit forum staan?!
Heel veel succes!!!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## smoothy

de elektroden zijn niet groter als een klein knoopje die voel je niet echt meer alleen die draden zijn lastig met het kastje.
al die oefeningen heb ik al zo vaak geprobeerd met en zonder begeleiding maar bedankt voor de tip.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vond het slaaponderzoek erg meevallen ondanks al die draden  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Smoothy, jammer dat je niet zoveel met de oefeningen kan  :Frown:  Heel veel succes!

@ Agnes, fijn dat het wel meeviel  :Smile:  Ik heb zelf nog geen slaaponderzoek gehad, maar lijkt me raar om te slapen met de elektroden en draden...

----------


## smoothy

volgende week dinsdag krijg ik de uitslag van het slaap onderzoek mijn psyg heeft gebeld ik ben benieuwd wat hij gaat zeggen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Smoothy,
Fijn dat je volgende week de uitslag krijgt  :Smile:  Heel veel succes met wachten... en hopelijk heeft je psych goed advies voor je!

----------


## smoothy

uit het slaap onderzoek is gekomen dat:
hoeveelheid slaap 210 min nomaal is 350 min
waak in een nacht 50 min normaal is +- 5 min
stadium 1 60 min doezel
2 71 min lichten slaap
3 85 min diep
stadium 4 doen ze niet meer
dan de REM slaap 0 min geen rem slaap dus niet dromen

en leg(been) movement 54 maal normaal minder dan 5 keer

de beoordeling is dus
gestoorden polysommogram (of: slaapgrafiek)
- veel waak
- weinig slaap
-wat veel beenbewegingen maar ze waren niet periodiek
en er werd geen rem-slaap gezien

waarschijnlijk ligt het aan de medicatie en moet ik overstappen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Smoothy,

Goed dat je nu in elk geval weet wat er mis gaat in je slaap...
Hopelijk als je overstapt van medicatie wordt ook je slaapritme 'normaal'!
Heb je geen andere tips gekregen of een slaapmiddel voorgeschreven die het (tijdelijk) kan verhelpen?
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## smoothy

nee heb geen slaapmiddel gehad ,heb het al eens geprobeerd en sliep nog niet dus heeft het geen zin voor mij.
wel heb ik te horen gekregen dat ik twee weken moet worden opgenomen om van medicatie te veranderen.
ik heb daar wel in toegestemd maar durf eigelijk niet zo goed.
ik zal veel ontwenning verschijnselen krijgen en ik ben ook nog nooit zo lang van huis geweest, maar wat moet dat moet want zo hou ik het ook niet langer vol.

----------


## sietske763

lieve smoothy,
heb ook diverse slaaponderzoeken gehad,eerst in een gewoon ziekenhuis en door de afwijkingen in een slaapcentrum van academisch ziekenhuis.
de oorzaak weten ze wel, gemaskeerde depressie [endogene depressie}de juiste medicatie is er nog steeds niet voor gevonden.
van welke medicijnen moet je afkicken?
sterkte en liefs, want slapen is toch echt het beste om je redelijk te voelen

----------


## dotito

Lieve smoothy,

Geef alles wat tijd,en dan komt dat wel in orde.

Veel sterkte!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Smoothy,

Jammer dat wat je tot nu toe hebt geprobeerd om de slaap te vatten niet werkte  :Frown: 
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je het eng vind om zolang van huis weg te zijn en daarom wens ik je extra veel sterkte en moed toe!
Hopelijk krijg je niet zoveel ontwenningsverschijnselen, valt het mee om zo lang van huis weg te moeten zijn en slaat het nieuwe middel aan!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!!!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Smoothy,

ook ik wens je héél véél sterkte!!

knuff,
Xx Ag

----------


## smoothy

bedankt voor alle reacties echt waar ik ben er heel blij mee.
en sietske ik gebruik nu 300mg efexor

----------


## sietske763

ha smoothy,
mijn ervaring met efexor was dat ik erg slecht sliep
ik ken meerdere mensen die dat ook hadden bij efexor, hoe lang slik je het al, want het moet natuurlijk wel eerst goed inwerken.
groeten en sterkte.

----------


## mabel72

Met Efexor ga je niet slapen hoor, vooral niet als je al slaapproblemen hebt! Ik slik zelf al 3 jaar efexor denk ik alweer en nu ruim een jaar seroquel voor het slapen en daar slaap ik prima op... soms een wietje en dan slaap ik helemaal goed (met medegoedkeuring artsen)..

----------


## smoothy

ik slik al 4 jaar efexor 
300 mg per dag
slaaptabletten werken niet en een wietje heb ik ook wel eens gedaan dan val ik wel eerder in slaap maar evenlater ben ik weer klaar wakker 
het is jammer maar tot nu toe werkt niets
 :Mad:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Smoothy,
Vervelend dat je tot nu toe niks hebt gevonden waar je van inslaapt en blijft slapen  :Frown:  Sietske en Mabel geven allebei aan dat ze niet op Exefor kunnen slapen, dus misschien is dat bij jou naast je slaapprobleem wat uit het onderzoek kwam ook wel een boosdoener? 
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

